# Unknown Breil Watch



## igor (Dec 2, 2013)

goodday all

my name is igor and live in purmerend(close to amsterdam) in holland.

i am not a real watch hobbyist , i just like to ask a question about a watch i inhereted from my father.

i have looked everywhere on the internet and i just can't find a picture of this watch.

can you help me out and tell me wich type this is?

i like to reset the stopwatch as the second hand is not reseting on the 12 but closer to the 1

the number on the back is 2519740309

i have tried to put pictures inhere but i am not succeeding so i am going to put the links here.

http://smg.photobuck...C03439.jpg.html

http://smg.photobuck...C03438.jpg.html

http://smg.photobuck...C03437.jpg.html

http://smg.photobuck...C03440.jpg.html

thanks in advance


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats different, nice :thumbup:


----------



## igor (Dec 2, 2013)

yes my father always had a good taste with al things

i am thinking of wearing it myself , i am not interested in value or something like that , i just like to know wich model it is and find a manual.

that turns out to be difficult :sweatdrop:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you thought of getting in touch with breil themselves, their pr department should be able to help you out


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

igor said:


> i like to reset the stopwatch as the second hand is not reseting on the 12 but closer to the 1


Is it a quartz movement? If so, in a lot of cases, the chronograph seconds hand can be re-aligned by pulling the crown out and pressing the start/stop button. Each push jumps the seconds hand forward by one second, so if it's gone past 12, it would need lots of presses to advance it round the dial back to 12.

My Timex quartz Chronograph works like that, and I've seen it on much more expensive Chronographs as well.

Not sure how many 'stops' I have to pull the Chronograph out by though.


----------



## igor (Dec 2, 2013)

yes i did but they do not reply , that is why i came here

it is not my style to register on a forum for just one question but i could not find anything about this watch.

i really hope someone can help me here


----------



## igor (Dec 2, 2013)

i tried several methods i found on the internet including yours but to no avail

thanks


----------



## igor (Dec 2, 2013)

wauw i did not expected this watch was so difficult , also stil no answer from breil italy and breil usa


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Have you been to this site? http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/watch-instruction-manuals

TWCF0067 may be the one you want.

Page 11 says:

If, after pressing pushbutton B, the hands of the chronograph do not return to position

(0), proceed as described below.

Pull crown fully out and press pushbutton A or B to reset the minute and second

hands of the chronograph. Each time pushbutton A or B is pressed, the hands move

one second back or forwards, respectively.

If the hands of the chronograph do not move smoothly, press and hold down

pushbuttons A and B at the same time for more than two seconds. Having released

them, the second hand of the chronograph will turn 180Â° anticlockwise and will

return to its initial position, thus indicating that the integrated circuit has been

restored to its normal operation.

Buttons A and B are your upper and lower buttons respectively.

HTH

Regards

David


----------



## igor (Dec 2, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> Have you been to this site? http://shop.nordstro...ruction-manuals
> 
> TWCF0067 may be the one you want.
> 
> ...


 hi David sorry for late answer , i did not get a notification mail , the one you said was the one , my chronograph is reset and the hands stop at the right place now , thanks very much , now i only want to know wich model it is?


----------



## igor (Dec 2, 2013)

actually it is quite similar as ''who me'' described it , i must have done something wrong then at that time


----------

